# MTH protosound 2, 2-8-0 Engine stopped chugging



## Lou (Jan 27, 2015)

We received a 2-8-0 Anheuser Busch MTH engine, a few weeks ago. Everything seemed to work well, but recently, immediately after a lightbulb burned out, the engine stopped chugging in forward and reverse. The smoke unit now works in neutral only. The brake squeal stopped working too. The engine runs pretty well and all of the voice sounds work in neutral, including the Budweiser song. We purchased a new battery and a new bulb, but neither have arrived yet. Could this be a battery issue, or am I just tilting windmills? We've been running the engine without a lightbulb, don't know if that could cause any issues? A friend suggested that the problems could be corrosion in the smoke unit, but I'm not too sure about that. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks much, Lou


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

First off, how about the exact model number of the locomotive?

Are you losing the chuffing sounds as well? Do you run this in conventional or command mode? Have you tried a factory reset?


----------



## Lou (Jan 27, 2015)

30-4155-1 is the train set number. Anheuser-Busch 2-8-0 is the engine w/Proto-Sound 2.0.

We run the engine in conventional mode, on a 750 transformer. We also run it with a remote control devise using a 500 transformer. The chuffing stopped working when I removed the burned out light bulb. The engine runs in forward and reverse. Also, the squealing brake no longer works. All other sounds work, e.g., station sounds, etc. On the conventional 750 the engine whistle keeps blaring and won't turn off at higher speeds. Also the engine runs a bit erratic on this transformer. I have done a complete reset, to no avail. The battery and bulb have yet to arrive. So I'm waiting to see if these will help. Thanks for your interest. Best, Lou


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The bulb shouldn't have any effect on the sounds, and a reset probably won't work right in conventional mode without a working battery. Even with the full DCS, a factory reset requires you have a good battery installed.


----------



## Lou (Jan 27, 2015)

Thank you once again for your response to my issue.
We're still not sure that the current battery is the problem, since all the voice sounds work real well in neutral. We are purchasing a new battery only as a last resort. I feel that it could be something other than the battery, but changing the battery is about all I can think of doing at the moment. That said, once we receive the battery, I'll do a reset to see if it helps and I'll post my results on this forum. Best regards, Lou


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you can find someone with a full DCS system, I'd have them try a factory reset once you have a good and fully charged battery.


----------



## Lou (Jan 27, 2015)

John, thank you. That sounds like good advice. There's a hobby shop near by that deals with MTH products, maybe they can make this happen? I don't think the 750 transformer and controller can work as well. I've been using these to reset. This worked before the chuffing and brake squeal problem, but now, no luck. Best, Lou


----------



## Lou (Jan 27, 2015)

So John, I placed a brand new fully-charged battery in the engine. I did a factory reset using my 750 transformer and 750 controller. As you already thought, to no avail. My next move, per your guidance, is to contact someone with a full DCS system, in hopes that a factory reset will work. We love these trains, so maybe I'll just have to live with no chuff and no running smoke. As long as the engine runs, talks, and sings Budweiser songs, it's still fun. I'll keep you apprised if and when I can get someone to rest the engine. Thank you for all the help you've offered concerning my issue. Best regards, Lou


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The chuffing is generated internally from the motor tach, so if speed control is working properly, it would almost have to be chuffing. In reviewing all the symptoms, I've revised my thinking. I think you have a tach reader issue and since you run conventional, you're not seeing any of the motion related sounds. Most of the time, this is a loose wire or the tach reader is out of position. The tether is also a problem spot for many of these issues. Since you vary the voltage in conventional operation, the motor is just running as fast as it can for the voltage supplied, there is probably no speed control.

In conventional mode, without the tach reader, you'd only have idle sounds, no chuffing, and the smoke fan would run continuously. The crew talk and whistle/bell would work normally. This sounds like what you have. It's probably a pretty easy fix for an MTH tech.


----------



## Lou (Jan 27, 2015)

John,

I ran just the guts of the engine, no top, and watched the fan work along with the smoke unit, in neutral only. It smoked and twirled, but when I put the engine into forward, or reverse, the fan stopped moving and the smoke discontinued, until I once again went into neutral. I took the smoke unit apart, but it was not very dirty. Beyond that, I really shouldn't be touching sophisticated things that I know nothing about. I am sure that you are right on about a tach reader issue and maybe tether, so I'll attempt to contact MTH and see what their deal is. John, as a professional, do you handle these types of issues? When taking into account mailing costs and your rate, of course, would you be at all interested in attacking this problem, and do you think it worth fixing. We could always purchase a new engine, sound 3, for few hundred dollars, and run this one around a Christmas tree. If I'm breaking some kind of protocol here; forgive me, I'm new to this site. You've been extremely generous with your time and your knowledge, so thank you once again for your support. Sincere regards, Lou


----------



## Lou (Jan 27, 2015)

Also John, I forgot to mention in the prior reply; you were correct about speed control. It is not sensitive to the throttle. Only at higher speeds. Slow running is erratic. I think you've nearly nailed it without seeing it. Thanks, Lou


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The speed sensor is a common issue, and normally it's a pretty easy fix. If you've check the obvious things, I can certainly fix it. The one wild card is the fact that a bulb burned out at the same time, that's a curious side effect.

This is not a smoke unit issue, I'd check the following.


Check for ANY pinched wires due to them being between the shell and the frame when the two were mated. This will cause a variety of ills.

The tach sensor wires and sensor spacing to the flywheel tape, about the thickness of a dime or slightly less.

The tether wiring, make sure the connector is firmly seated.
If all that fails, send me a PM and we'll try to arrange a repair.

Here's a picture of the MTH motor, the one in the steamer will be at an angle with the sensor on top. This flywheel has the stripes painted, some have a paper tach tape on the flywheel, the function is the same.


----------



## Lou (Jan 27, 2015)

John, your information is above and beyond anything I could have gleaned from MTH or anyone else for that matter. I'll follow through with your advice, but I think I'll be sending this engine to you eventually. You've been so great about this, I think it only fair that, if you're interested in doing a repair, that you be the expert to do it. The bulb may have been ready to blow, even before the other stuff happened. This engine was in a bar, prior to being gifted to me. It probably received a lot of bumps and such. Continued thanks, Lou


----------



## Lou (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi John,

I ran the engine; stationary, full throttle, and frame only, so it was very light weight. I ran it very fast. After a few seconds the engine began to hiss then went into full chuff. The chuff was nowhere near in sync with the speed of the engine, about one chuff per second. I also switched on the smoke unit and the smoke puffed out in time with the chuff but not in sync with the engine speed. I was hoping I had a breakthrough, but no such luck. When I turned the throttle down, even slightly, the engine stopped chuffing and stopped synchronized smoking.

As per your directions, I checked all wires, including tach sensor wires, sensor spacing, (about a dime in thickness), and connector seating. All seemed fine. I did one last battery charge, 12 hours through the tender. And still, erratic speed and no chuff or break squeal. A new bulb should be here by week’s end, 6v, 5mm base, etc. I think it should work. After I receive the bulb, may I set something up with you? Should you want to take this on, please let me know what you’ll need from me and we can proceed from there. Best, Lou


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

This sure sounds like the tach sensor is failing. I can't imagine the bulb doing anything for this, but who knows.

I'll send you a PM.


----------

